# hydro greenhouse



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

so im setting up my greenhouse and going to grow some of the plants on soil and some in hydro system - what substrate should i use on the hydro part of the greenhouse? hydroton or the "wool" thing that u buy the plants from the lfs with (btw how do u call it? we call it here "rock wool" )


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You can use Rock Wool, but a small, not fine, grained gravel/sand will work well too. If the water level is lower than the top of the container you could use Perlite as well for porosity.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks , i went for the rock wool , ill take some pictures of the setup soon


----------

